
The Regret Minimization Framework: How Jeff Bezos Made Decisions - cameronbrown
https://medium.com/@alyjuma/the-regret-minimization-framework-how-jeff-bezos-made-decisions-4d5a86deaf24
======
copperx
The problem with this way of describing "Bezos framework" is that, according
to research, the things that you think will make you unhappy in the future
will probably not. Predicting your future emotions is a fool's errand.

That said, the most reliable way of minimizing regrets when faced with a
decision of doing x vs not doing x, is to do x. Inaction is not something your
future self will be able to rationalize, and that's why missed opportunities
are so painful.

In other words, don't think whether you'll regret doing something. You most
likely won't. Worry about NOT doing something that sounds like a good idea,
because you will probably regret it. Don't try to predict your future emotions
because you will fail. Just do it. Do that thing you're wondering about.

